# iBook écran gris au démarrage



## Jack66 (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'écris au sujet de mon iBook. Il m'avait fidèlement servi durant 5 ans, et un jour, il avait démarré en n'affichant qu'un écran gris au démarrage. J'ai tenté de redémarrer avec le disque d'installation, en maintenant C enfoncé, zapper la pram, j'ai essayé à peu près tous les conseils que je pouvais trouver sur le net. Finalement, j'ai laissé tomber et je me suis acheté un MacBook.

Mais hier, j'ai remarqué en démarrant mon vieil iBook (je n'ai toujours pas perdu espoir de le récupérer) que le disque dur, et l'ordinateur dans son ensemble, a l'air de fonctionner. Il y a bien le son au démarrage; en appuyant sur les touches de réglage du volume, on entend le bruit du son qui augmente ou baisse; et en appuyant sur le bouton d'allumage et ensuite sur Entrée, l'ordinateur s'éteint, comme il le devrait.

Donc: mon ordinateur a l'air de fonctionner. Il se pourrait qu'il s'agisse seulement d'un problème d'écran. Celui-ci reste obstinément gris au démarrage, même si tout le reste a l'air de bien fonctionner.

Donc ma question serait:

_est-il possible que je puisse réparer cela ?
_ si je veux vérifier l'état du disque dur avant de me lancer dans des réparations, quel type de câble dois-je acheter pour connecter le disque dur de mon iBook à mon nouveau MacBook ?
_ et enfin, à votre avis, quel serait le problème avec mon iBook ? L'écran ? La carte graphique ? (j'ai entendu dire que les iBook n'en avaient pas)

Merci déjà pour vos réponses, et excusez-moi pour le pavé que je viens de pondre (j'aime bien écrire).  J'espère avoir bien exposé mon problème.

Jack


----------



## Invité (29 Décembre 2010)

Pour vérifier si c'est l'écran, tu pourrais trouver un adaptateur pour un écran externe (mini Vga/Vga, de mémoire)
T'as mis une lampe de poche (puissante) au niveau de la pomme pour vérifier si tu vois quelque chose sur l'écran ? Ca c'est pour vérifier si c'est l'inverter


----------

